# 2014 Nissan Murano



## Midnight Rider (Jan 29, 2016)

All,

What are your thoughts on using this for Uber part-time? Also, don't hesitate to suggest similar alternatives.

John


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

car note = no, no


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Google "nissan murano cvt transmission problems"


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Too big, too guzzly, and yeah if you have that CVT.

They did extend their warranties on the CVTs, I learned this from a pax who bought a used Nissan and had the CVT go out shortly afterwords, hence her using Uber that day.

If you want to go that style and use for Uber go smaller, CRV (maybe HRV?) or RAV4, both pretty much issue free and good brands. Nissan is a good brand and I would say Rogue, but that CVT that all Rogues come with.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

too new, too guzzly


----------



## ZMenterprise (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah too much gas wasted plus you cant even do XL


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I have an '08 rouge that I use for uber. No complaints from me.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

If you are carrying on note on the 2014, you might want to check it out. You might not be allowed to use the vehicle they have an interest in for commercial purposes.


----------



## Pelican58 (Jan 22, 2016)

I drive a 2010 Murano SL all wheel drive in Milwaukee, that I bought used with about 30K on it. I had the CVT go on me last year, at about 50K miles, before I started with UBER. Nissan honored their warrantee, no questions asked. I now have a new CVT with it's own 100K warranty. The Murano uses more gas than the Rogue, but not a lot. The Murano is a MUCH nicer car for you to spend hour after hour in; way roomier, leather everything, serious luggage room for worry free airport/train station runs. Passengers are floored by it, since they are expecting the equivalent of a cloth seated Camry. (I think some women actually kinda dig it more than they should. Maybe it's me......but I digress.) It ignores snow like it's not even there. The thing about a CVT is that you cant drive it like a normal ******. You have to give it some gas, let it catch up, give it some more gas, let it catch up, and so on. NEVER romp on it. The BEST thing about my Murano is, it's PAID FOR! Hope this helps.


----------

